# Tire Scrub



## broncoupe (Aug 19, 2010)

Any recommendations for a Heavy duty tire cleaner where car has been to £10
car wash really oil coating


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Screwfix no nonsense degreaser is supposed to be very good. 
BH suffix HD is supposed to be very good. 


From what I’ve used:

AG engine and machine cleaner works very well.
Autoglanz rebound is excellent 

There is another one I’ve used, for the life of me I can’t remember what it’s called. 

To completely remove the stuff on your tyres, it may well take several hits...


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Pneu dodo juice is a tyre cleaner


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Screwfix no-nonsense degreaser is the one to go for.

8.99 for 5l and its very similar in performance and dilution ratios 

For tyre scrubbing, I tend to mix it 1:7 

This stripped the greasy coating Citroen left on my partners car after a service 

I use this once a month to strip and clean the tyre before applying new dressing.

Its great for engine bays and arches also, its a stape in my collection


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

> 8.99 for 5l and its very similar in performance and dilution ratios


To what?


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Andy from Sandy said:


> To what?


Silly me, Surfex is what it's similar to, I've tried both and use them at the same dilutions.

Surfex being slightly stronger with corrosion inhibiters and by stronger I mean on paper, I've not notices a real-world difference.

Both amazing products


----------



## djberney (Oct 2, 2016)

Not tried the Screwfix stuff but definitely recommend Surfex HD.


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

This. Cleans so much better than a strong APC. Well worth it

https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/tuf-shine-tyre-cleaner-22oz


----------



## broncoupe (Aug 19, 2010)

big dave 666 said:


> This. Cleans so much better than a strong APC. Well worth it
> 
> https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/tuf-shine-tyre-cleaner-22oz


Agreed used it before the only problem was it kept turning brown so i used virtually the whole bottle on 1 wash


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

broncoupe said:


> Agreed used it before the only problem was it kept turning brown so i used virtually the whole bottle on 1 wash


I know what you mean lol. I always buy it in twos.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Was tempted to grab some no nonsense from screwfix the other week. At £9 for 5 litres seems an absolute bargain?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Imprezaworks said:


> Was tempted to grab some no nonsense from screwfix the other week. At £9 for 5 litres seems an absolute bargain?


You was tempted so what happened? found something else better?


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

There's another thread on this topic just a couple of posts down, there maybe other suggestions in there that you like.

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=418587


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

a quick shot I took of a friends car.

Simply sprayed Cleanse on, allowed to dwell, and gave the whole car a coating of foam prior to washing.

No scrubbing, no messing about and really well cleaned wheels afterwards.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I've just read that Garage Therapy's Decon Wash at 10:1 can be used to clean tyres. Not tried that myself so I can't comment, but if you had some or fancied it anyway then that's another option.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

SuperchargedLlama said:


> I've just read that Garage Therapy's Decon Wash at 10:1 can be used to clean tyres. Not tried that myself so I can't comment, but if you had some or fancied it anyway then that's another option.


not sure what dilution I used it at but cleans tyres well. Also did well on the brake dust on the vans wheel trims that are never gonna be perfect


----------



## vectra (Feb 3, 2008)

Haven't tried it buy some friends in the businness swear by it.
ADBL Tyre and rubber cleaner :thumb:


----------

